# Alpacas anyone? Pregnancy ?



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I have 3 females one was bred November here on my farm. the other two by previous owner which was before June. Is there any way to tell how far along these two girls are? Or is it anytime from now till may? Oy! I'm getting two gelded boys this weekend so I can keep my stud with them and separate from the girls. Here's my babies


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. With such a big size difference in crias, you can't go by cria size. The alpacas never show enough either. Many also don't build an udder. So yah, anytime between now and may.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Haha figures. At least I know when my third girl is due!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

But to make things better I read they usually don't have their baby after 4pm.....I think every day about changing to alpacas lol


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Are alpacas protective like llamas?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The not having any after 4pm is changing. My last couple years I was having births at almost any hour. For the most part they didn't do it in the middle of the night but I had them as early as 5am and as late as midnight. When I first got into it, you could count on them having their crias between 8am and 2pm. Over the years as they got "Americanized" that changed and the birthing window got quite extended.

Alpacas do not make good guard animals. They are too small and usually don't have guarding instincts anyway.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

We had some fox problems and they would 'siren' some. My stud will chase my puppies away. But I wouldn't count on them as guardians. I think my 3yo female is getting close her belly has gotten noticeably bigger. Even thru all her fiber. But I'd rather it be march and slightly warmer.  I can't wait for crias tho!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok thanks. I want my neighbors dogs to stay on there side of the fence so a llama is the right direction?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^ that's what I would go for. Mine chases cats and tries to protect new kids but she learned today not all moms want her looking over their shoulder. So if a goat can beat them up I don't think they have a chance at a dog.
Karen you just bursted my bubble lol. I don't have a forsure date either but figured no big deal I'm always home during their 'birth time' anyways lol. Very interesting though about them changing


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep, a llama is a good option.

Sorry about bursting your bubble. It was very disappointing when I realized that the birthing window extended so much. Almost seemed like it went from 2pm to midnight instantaneously but I think I wasn't realizing the later and later in the afternoon it was getting over the years.


----------



## Tamara90 (Jan 25, 2014)

Once I was at the zoo and a goat ran into my dad's stomach and got hurt


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Was it your dad or the goat that got hurt?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

No crias yet but i can tell these two girls are getting rather round. Hoping soon so I can shear the crias when the mommas get done!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

